# PPS-Pro



## ffemt89 (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone here ever heard of this system or have any experience using it? From what I've read on APC Forums its got great reviews, just looking for some more input

Chive On,
Alex

P.S. Heres a link PPS-Pro - Perpetual Preservation System


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

im not familiar with it ... looks like a basically do it yourself fertilizer


----------



## ffemt89 (Mar 22, 2012)

On the APC forum it gets rave reviews so I figured I'd post here to see if it was a localized thing as I think one of their members developed it. Im new to planted tanks so I'm just looking for something easy, this may be right up my alley


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I dose ferts with the EI method. Seemed to be the easier of the two methods for me.


----------

